# Zoo Tycoon 2: Any Good?



## Amie (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm not much of a computer game person. The only games I have on my computer are the few that came with it and a few freeware games that I downloaded. I rarely play them. However, while reading my "Macworld" magazine, I came across the ad for Zoo Tycoon 2 and it caught my eye because I love animals, and the 3D graphics in the game are really neat. I'm seriously considering buying the Mac-compatible game from MacSoft but wanted to hear feedback from those of you who've played it (since I can't seem to find a Web site that will allow me to play a sample of the game to try it out before purchasing it, which is a shame). I'd like to hear from those of you who have played this game. Pros? Cons? Is it worth the price? Is it fun for an adult or does it get boring quickly? 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2006)

My brother had that Yahoo! games on demand thing and this was one of the games (PC version) he played on there.  From what I remember, it wasn't the greatest game nor was it the worst.  I'm not sure I'd personally pay $40 for it, but if you like sim type games and you like animals...it's probably something you'd enjoy.


----------



## Amie (Jan 6, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> My brother had that Yahoo! games on demand thing and this was one of the games (PC version) he played on there.  From what I remember, it wasn't the greatest game nor was it the worst.  I'm not sure I'd personally pay $40 for it, but if you like sim type games and you like animals...it's probably something you'd enjoy.


Hi, and thanks for your reply. Yeah, the $40 price tag is something I'm not sure about either. I *really* wish there was some way to test the game out--just play it for a few minutes--to see if it's something I want to pay that kind of money for. 

If anyone knows of a Web site that offers a brief test drive of the game, please let me know.


----------



## mdnky (Jan 6, 2006)

Do you have an Apple store nearby?  I know the Cincinnati store at one time had quite a few versions of the Mac games they sold loaded on a computer for customers to test.  [[I made the mistake of taking a friend in there once who played Call of Duty for at least two hours on a G5/23" HD setup.]]


----------



## Amie (Jan 7, 2006)

mdnky said:
			
		

> Do you have an Apple store nearby?  I know the Cincinnati store at one time had quite a few versions of the Mac games they sold loaded on a computer for customers to test.  [[I made the mistake of taking a friend in there once who played Call of Duty for at least two hours on a G5/23" HD setup.]]


LOL

Yes, actually, there's an Apple store right down the street from here. I didn't realize they kept open copies of games in the store for people to try out. I wasn't even sure that Apple stores *sold* games like Zoo Tycoon 2. I thought you had to buy it directly from MacSoft online.

Thank you.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 7, 2006)

apple sell more 3rd party stuff from their apple stores than they do apple branded merch.


----------



## Amie (Jan 7, 2006)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> apple sell more 3rd party stuff from their apple stores than they do apple branded merch.


Verrrrry interesting!

Next time I'm there, I'll have to pay more attention to the third-party products, instead of drooling over all the G5s and iMacs.


----------

